# No more Borden BMQ?



## SoF (2 Oct 2005)

I heard that BMQ at Borden will be moved to St.Jean pretty soon. Is this true???


----------



## AirBoss (10 Oct 2005)

I can assure you there has been no official discussion regarding BMQ in Borden moving to St Jean (CFLRS).  How did you come across this rumour?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Oct 2005)

Which is exactly why we ask people to back up their statements with fact, not rumour, or something they heard in the next shitter stall.


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Oct 2005)

This topic should be ongoing in the Recruiting  sub board called Basic Training. 

What relevance does this topic have in the "Navy" area?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Oct 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> This topic should be ongoing in the Recruiting  sub board called Basic Training.
> 
> *What relevance does this topic have in the "Navy" area?*



IIRC that's where the Navy was doing them? But your right, off it goes.


----------



## Peace (14 Oct 2005)

The fact is that currently they are doing BMQ primary naval and air reserve training in borden at them moment.  there are currently about 300 at them moment and they plan to continue until around 2007 if i rember correct.  I believe the CFLRS Borden Det can handle 3500 recruits at once... but i cant back taht one up... my memory on the article fades on certain particuliars..  But rest assued that there are air and naval reserves attending an 11week BMQ in borden as we speek.  Ive seen em with my own eyes.


----------



## SoF (15 Oct 2005)

I just heard that from someone I know. I didn't know if it was true so thats why I asked. I'm glad it's still at Borden.


----------



## spud (18 Oct 2005)

Not just reserves at Borden, my wife is there for her Reg Force BMQ right now.


----------



## Tracker (22 Oct 2005)

The BMQ courses that are running in Borden right now are Regular, not Reserve.  I believe that CFLRS has taken over the facility that the Nav Res used and they are pumping out regulars.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Oct 2005)

There's a lot of "I believe" & "I heard" in the above threads.

Unless you're involved with the school, or are intimately aware of the facts, don't post on it. We don't operate on rumour or conjecture.


----------



## Peace (22 Oct 2005)

alrighto then


----------



## GrahamD (22 Oct 2005)

Saturday night, Barrie Ontario, Internet Cafe, 1824 hours, lots of drinking, this is weekend number four of reg force BMQ at Borden. I assure you Reg force training is happening here, and will be for some time.  I'm having lots of fun, but was CB'd last night after a brutal RSM inspection.  Not a thing touched in our room and CB'd while other rooms had their beds and things ripped and they walked free last night, But thats just one more part of this experience.  Its just a big mind game.
11 weeks is soon to be 13 weeks, as to include the C-79 scope training (we still are using iron sights for the 11 week course). Anyway, there is only 2 resforce recruits out of 300 here, and they are recourses from the summer, FYI.  GTG will post more about my experienced in relevent topics when I have a chance. Good luck to those in the process, its worth it.


----------



## spud (22 Oct 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> We don't operate on rumour or conjecture.



Then it has certainly changed since my day. My sec clearance was at the "rumour" level...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Oct 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> Then it has certainly changed since my day. My sec clearance was at the "rumour" level...



I was speaking of the way we try to operate on this site. There is a point about it in the guidelines also. Feel free to peruse them.


----------



## spud (23 Oct 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I was speaking of the way we try to operate on this site. There is a point about it in the guidelines also. Feel free to peruse them.



 I understand completely Recceguy, I was being facetious. One only has to read some of the postings to understand how things can be slightly/partially/mostly/completely wrong when passed from one person to the other, or from the beginning itself.  It's easier to believe someones posts then do the work to figure out if they are right or wrong. 

Unfortunately people can't be stopped or zapped when they start/pass bogus information. It's human nature. And, it's stupid.


----------



## NavComm (23 Oct 2005)

Yeah like I said to my PO tonight re the January 06 bmq might be x-nayed because of lack of participation...until I have the plane ticket in my hand and the orders to actually go there...it's all just talk talk talk...welcome to the Canadian Forces  It's call "full flex" get used to it people


----------



## ronn42 (3 Nov 2005)

Saturday night, Barrie Ontario, Internet Cafe, 1824 hours, lots of drinking, this is weekend number four of reg force BMQ at Borden.??

Damn...back in 8317 in Cornwallis, we couldn't see the light of day outside our platoon until week 6...and we were good boys...my, how times have changed.


----------

